# What kind of apple is this?



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Or can you give me some suggestions? The flesh is white, sweet and also some tartness. Skin is a little bit waxy, but not extremely so. Some folks brought many boxes of these to a church cider pressing last Sunday, this apple made the most delicious cider I've ever tasted and I want to graft some new trees of this apple this winter! It is a very old tree, located in WA. They say the tree is loaded every year. No scab either, so good disease resistance. Ripe now (early-mid October)
View attachment 16042
View attachment 16043



Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks sort of similar to McIntosh. If you go to www.orangepippin.com you can answer questions about the characteristics of your apple and get a better idea of what it is.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Except that Anoka is a summer apple, your apples look exactly like Anokas. (At least the ones we raise.)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

They look like a few trees we have here, they are old homestead trees. No idea what they are. I have grafted them onto trees all over around here. And yes they make great cider....James


----------



## swinters (Apr 17, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> They look like a few trees we have here, they are old homestead trees. No idea what they are. I have grafted them onto trees all over around here. And yes they make great cider....James


We have about 100 trees with these apples, also old homestead trees and volunteers that the birds, deer and Elk have seeded. No idea what they are either. Sure are excellent apples though. Really good for drying, too.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies! Not giving up on trying to identify, but will also graft a bunch this winter!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

If its crunchy My guess is northern spy...

http://extension.wsu.edu/maritimefruit/Pages/OldApples.aspx


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I think it is an old tame crab apple.Just picked some and they look identical.

Backwoods(him)


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

northern spy is a distinct possibility, although some of the written descriptions don't match exactly. For example, the tree owners say these apples are beautiful every year, but descriptions say prone to disease, like scab. We are in scab country here. Also tree is loaded every year and descriptions say tend to biennial. I think they are too big to be crab apples???


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Its mildly resistant to scab.

Really it could be anything, apples do not breed true to my knowledge.
Reason why they graft them. 
If it was a volunteer it could be from anything.
Theres a handful in that list attached to my last post that could of spawned such a specimen.

Pretty sure we have a Northern Spy here, its loaded when seasons good.
Last year it got a break from fruit cause of the late freeze this year its the biggest load I've seen. In fact all the fruit trees bore well this year, even the peaches.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Some years back I was reading about apple trees and it said during the 1750's to 1900 there were over 300 apple tree varieties in the U.S., if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like Cameo to me. It's a red delicious cross. Used to work at an orchard here in CT, so varieties may be different. Regardless it has similar red strips and (hard to say from photos) but the little knobs on the bottom that are a key identifier of the delicious family. Always crisp and very sweet. Flesh is a creamy color. Not pure white like a Courtland. Northern spy's we had were much larger and usually had more green coloring.

http://www.applebutterblog.com/2011/10/homegrown-organic-apples/

Photo on top left is a cameo. Looks very close.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Also, there are probably 10,000 or so varieties, so hard to say for sure. Cornell would be your best bet for extreme details. However, if from an orchard I'd go with cameo


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

If we go to our local orchard I'll take some photos of their cameos (they're right down the road). They do look very similar to yours


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

The cameo is too new I think, this tree is quite old. I love cameo, eat them a lot. But these mystery apples are more tart, and the stripes have a very pinkish hue. Thank you for the suggestion, I'm leaning towards Kidd's orange red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

I assuming its a standard tree then?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Not many striped ones which fit the overall descrption. One that does is Wealthy. Ripens in early September here and great for cider.

Lots of Wealthy pictures look like those. Here's one for comparison:

http://whatamieating.com/images/apples/wealthy-tann-1005.jpg

Martin


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The important thing is to get that tree marked now so you'll know where to get cuttings next February. Might want to see if that tree has any new growth that you'll need to do the grafting with. Then you need to either find someone to do the grafting for you or learn how to do it correctly. Buy some rootstock or graft to an existing tree? Takes a sharp knife and a keen eye.


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

They look just like the apples I get from my extremely elderly Northern Spy apple tree. A bit of tartness and nicely crisp and ripe now. They make awesome applesauce. I did up 30 quarts last night and still have bucket and bucket of apples to go, all from the one tree.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Resistance to scab and striped would be Duchess of Oldenburg but usually just called Duchess or Red Duchess. Every old orchard had one around here. Almost too many stripes to be Northern Spy or Prairie Spy but I've only seen the latter here. 

Martin


----------

